# Confused on replacement light bulbs



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have some questions about replacing the lights on my 45 gal tall corner tank. I bought the setup used abt 2 years ago and I am still using the original lights which were 2 standard 16" plastic covered fixtures with slightly smaller fluorescent tubes, one tube per fixture. They are individual lights like the type one uses on a small 5 gal tank. The bulbs are thin not fat. 

Well, I don't think the tank is bright enough. Actually, I know it's not. And with a newer piece of driftwood it is quite dim with the water being tannish. I was thinking of changing out the bulbs but nowhere on the bulbs or fixtures does it say what strength they are or what "t" number they are so I'm not sure what to get. They just say "aquarium light". Since it is a deep tank (24") and I am slowly adding a few real plants, could someone give me advice first about how to tell what type of bulb I have, and secondly what the strength or "color" should be. I don't have a good source for bulbs around here so I'd probably have to go online. Oh and this size fixture fits into the plastic tank top perfectly so I'd like to stay with them if possible and just change the strength of the bulbs.

Thank you so much!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I just recently went through something similar. Using an old fixture and the lights finally went out. Finding the replacement was tough. I had to use the manufacturer listed on the fixtured (in my case All Glass). I went through Big Al's Online and eventullly found the right bulb...although they are 8000k. Would have preferred a bit lower.

With that, I would start out looking at Lowes or Home Depot. It is very possible that you can find a replacement bulb there. Try to find one that is 6500k spectrum. It should be labeled as Daylight bulb.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Even though your bulbs are thin, it doesn't mean they won't fit a T-8, T-10, or T-12. You just need to test it.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks very much...Ben so would you bring one of the lights to the home depot and see if the bulbs fit? James btw thanks for the tip on the home depot. I had forgotten about them. They do have lots of bulbs. Oh and this is what confuses me. Is 6500 the spectrum or the strength? Can I grow plants with that type of bulb?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it is feasible to bring the light mounts, I don't see why not. Look for a label for max wattage on the fixture. I always exceed them and have never had a issue. Up to you if you want to. 6500 is the spectrum. It is the best to grow plants.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks Ben!! will let you know how it goes.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

6500k is the light spectrum. It is supossed to mimic daylight conditions. Any where from 6500-8000k is the best range for growing plants.

Definately take the old bulb with you when you shop around. It will help greatly!


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, unfortunately no 15" 6500 bulbs are available here that will fit my fixture (found out my fixtures need a T8), so my local place is pricing some new fixtures/bulbs. Even if I can get bulbs they can only go to 32 watts each and 64 watts (for both fixtures) in a 45 gal tank is not enough for plants according to the store. So he thinks I need something longer and/or brighter. I can actually fit 18" fixtures (I have 16" now) so he's trying to find an option that takes that into account, also VHO/HO bulbs. He suggested LED lights but I can't afford it right now, I'm so broke. The good news is that the 16" fixtures are fine with standard bulbs for the planted 5 gal tanks I am working on for my betta and the guppy fry (14 watts), so they won't go to waste.

Not sure if any of this made sense! Just wanted to post an update of how it's going. A work in progress!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you know someone that can do some wood and electrical work and make one?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Another option you could explore (depending on your tank setup), would be using a vanity light or pendant lights with CFL bulbs. You would have to change the hood on the tank.

Hmmm...just recalled that you have a corner tank. The hood is different on these guys. Not sure if you can find a single glass canopy for it if you don't want to go open top.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

My hub and I are pretty handy with power tools and I could make one out of wood but I really like the hood I have now as it is all precut for my heaters/filters/airlines/ etc. However the LFS is looking to see how much it would be for a plexi top. I'm not sure that will work but we'll see what price he comes back with. (for that matter, maybe _I_ can make one out of plexi??). My biggest concern with a clear top is that I have a high mineral load to my water and I'm afraid it would be horribly ugly in quick time and I'd be cleaning it every other day. I don't need that!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is the top rectangular or triangular? Plexiglass was double the price ($45) of getting a glass canopy that was already made for my aquarium size ($20). It even came hinged. I would have to make that for the plexi. 

Clear tops always get nasty looking, but they are not very visible unless you are standing over them and looking down. Most people look through the front, not the top.

How many watts are you shooting for? Maybe that should be your driving factor.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Is the top rectangular or triangular? Plexiglass was double the price ($45) of getting a glass canopy that was already made for my aquarium size ($20). It even came hinged. I would have to make that for the plexi.
> 
> Clear tops always get nasty looking, but they are not very visible unless you are standing over them and looking down. Most people look through the front, not the top.
> 
> How many watts are you shooting for? Maybe that should be your driving factor.


The top is actually shaped like a pentagon since it's a corner tank. Interesting on the price of plexi, I haven't priced it here yet. I thought it would be lighter therefore easier for me to handle, and since it would need cleaning more often it would give me less stress when I was moving it to wash it!  Does plexi come in black or smoke color? or does glass? then I wouldn't worry about the "icky look" factor as much.

As for the lighting, I was told that I should shoot for 3 watts per gallon so for my 45 gal tank that would mean the equivalent of abt 135 watts. Now that I type this it sounds like overkill though, is that a right amount? I currently only have 28! (2 - 14 watt t-8's). The lighting is really confusing me *Conf*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

To get there, I think you'll have to spend a decent amount of money if you are stuck with buying and not wanting to make. Do you have a light/hood assembly for it currently?

If the light will need to penetrate the top, then you will not want it to be smoked or any kind of tint.

Here is a fixture I made for a 29gal. It's just a rectangular box with 3-26W CFLs in it. It's not sexy, but does the job very well. Again, nobody focuses on what is on top of the aquarium.


Here is another that I made this weekend for my 75gal (not finished yet). Are your eyes drawn to the tank or the light?


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

oh wow Ben those are awesome. I think I could make a new top using the old hood I have now as a template, but how did you seal the wood so it wouldn't warp but was still safe for the fish?

On the dark plexi, I was thinking I would rout out spaces to put clear plastic then put the lights on top. But probably overkill!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The wood sits on a glass canopy and shouldnt warp if moisture doesn't affect it. But, it is stained and polyeur on the outside and painted white on the inside. The lights bake the finish pretty quick for the white paint. No issues with the outside as long as it airs out a few hours.

The 75gal light has 8-26W CFL bulbs and my 125gal tank lights have 12. Cost way less than what it would cost to buy pre-made, especially for the 125gal tanks.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh I get it! I didn't see the glass in the picture. That makes waaayyy more sense to me. The LFS is getting me a price on a glass top with a plastic hinged access door. We'll see what they want to charge and maybe at that point I'll make my own lights...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can go to a glass place and have them cut what you need probably. One here locally will do cuts, but not sure how difficult they can be. The standard hinges that are used in aquarium canopies are found easily at many online fish supply stores. Get your pieces of glass cut, put in your hinge, and get the back plastic section (also available at the same places) and you're good to go.


----------

